# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Աչքի լազերային վիրահատություն

## terev

Գոյություն ունի աչքի լազերային վիրահատության երկու հիմնական մեթոդ:
Դրանք են ՖՐԿ և ԼԱՍԻԿ(LASIK): Այդ վիրահատությունների ընթացքը կառող եք դիտել youtub-ում:
[video=youtube;LTqaYm2SaqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXH7TqnDw1A"]ФРК[/url] և [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTqaYm2SaqQ&NR=1[/video]:

Իմ իմանալով Հայաստանում ԼԱՍԻԿ վիրահատությունը չեն անում, պատճառաբանելով, որ չունեն микрокератома սարքը:
Ինձ հետաքրքրում է կա՞ որևէ մեկը Հայաստանում, ով արել է ԼԱՍԻԿ վիրահատությունը, որտեղ և ինչքանով:

----------

_DEATH_ (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Իսկ ո՞րն ա տարբերությունը. տարբե՞ր խնդիրների համար են, հա՞:

----------


## terev

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա տարբերությունը. տարբե՞ր խնդիրների համար են, հա՞:


ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև 
հեռատեսություն    +3.0
կարճատեսություն -6.0
աստիգմատիզմ        3.0
ԼԱՍԻԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև 
հեռատեսություն    +6.0
կարճատեսություն -16.0
աստիգմատիզմ        6.0

----------

Արամ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Monk

> ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև 
> հեռատեսություն    +3.0
> կարճատեսություն -6.0
> աստիգմատիզմ        3.0
> ԼԱՍԻԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև 
> հեռատեսություն    +6.0
> կարճատեսություն -16.0
> աստիգմատիզմ        6.0


Ուրեմն իմ ԼԱՍԻԿ-ն էր… Իմը -7 էր: Հետն էլ չգիտեմ ինչքան աստիգմատիզմ:

----------


## Amaru

Պապայինն էլ մեկը -7.5 էր, մյուսը՝ -14: Հուլիսին ա արել Մալայան կենտրոնում: Աստիգմատիզմ չուներ:  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

Իսկ եթե կարճատեսությունս -3 ա, ավելի ճիշտ ա ՖՐԿ, թե ԼԱՍԻԿ ?

----------


## Amaru

Հա, իմն էլ -6.5 են, երևի ձմռանը անեմ…  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժող, խնդրում եմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր արդեն արել են կամ էլ ում ծանոթ-բարեկամներն են արել էս վիրահատությունից. գրեք, թե ինչերի հետ ա կապված, ինչքան ա տևում (նախապատրաստական ու հետվիրահատական փուլերն էլ հետը, հատկապես), ինչ նախապայմաններ, հրանավոր բարդություններ կան և այլն, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Վիրահատության արժեքը, իմ իմանալով, 300 000 դրամ ա: Ինչ-որ բան ես մի երկու շաբաթ կաթացնում աչքիդ մեջ ու հետո գնում ես վիրահատությա՞ն: Բա հետո՞ երբ ես կարողանում արդեն լիարժեք տեսնել (ասում են՝ մի քանի օր տեսողությունդ մշուշոտ ա լինում):

----------


## Monk

> Ժող, խնդրում եմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր արդեն արել են կամ էլ ում ծանոթ-բարեկամներն են արել էս վիրահատությունից. գրեք, թե ինչերի հետ ա կապված, ինչքան ա տևում (նախապատրաստական ու հետվիրահատական փուլերն էլ հետը, հատկապես), ինչ նախապայմաններ, հրանավոր բարդություններ կան և այլն, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Վիրահատության արժեքը, իմ իմանալով, 300 000 դրամ ա: Ինչ-որ բան ես մի երկու շաբաթ կաթացնում աչքիդ մեջ ու հետո գնում ես վիրահատությա՞ն: Բա հետո՞ երբ ես կարողանում արդեն լիարժեք տեսնել (ասում են՝ մի քանի օր տեսողությունդ մշուշոտ ա լինում):


Հայկօ ջան, կարճ ասեմ, հետո որ ինտերնետիս պրոբլեմն ավելի քիչ լինի, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ: Ես Մոսկովյանի վրայի կլինիկայում եմ արել: Արժեքը 310 000 դրամ է: Ոչ մի բան էլ չեն կաթացնում շաբաթներով, ուղղակի մի հատ գնում ստուգվում ես, հետո վիրահատության օր են նշանակում, որը որևէ ուրբաթ օր է լինում: Վիրահատությունը ամեն մի աչքը մոտ 20-25 րոպե է տևում: Տհաճ զգացողություններ կարող են լինել, բայց ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չի լինում, ցավ-մավ էլի: Ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնալը տասնապատիկ վախենալու է: Վիրահատությունից հետո 4 օր դեղ են կաթացնում բժշկի նշանակած ռեժիմով: Ի դեպ, ես խնդրել էի վիրահատությունից հետո լինզա դնել, որ վիրակապը շուտ հանեմ, թե չէ 4 օր վիրակապով ֆռֆռալու զահլա չկար: 1-3 օրերը հնարավոր է աչքերի մռմռոց, արցունքահոսություն, լուսավախություն: 4-րդ օրը ժամ առ ժամ սկսում է կարգավորվել: Դրանից հետո դեղեր են նշանակվում մի քանի ամիս կաթացնելու: Վերջնական կարգավորումը լինում է 2-3 ամիս անց, բայց էդ ընթացքում էլ սարսափելի բան չի պատահում: 
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով նորմալ ներկայացրեցի, ինետ ակումբն արդեն փակում են: Եթե կիսատ բաներ կան, մնացածը հետո  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (15.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2010)

----------


## Amaru

> Ժող, խնդրում եմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր արդեն արել են կամ էլ ում ծանոթ-բարեկամներն են արել էս վիրահատությունից. գրեք, թե ինչերի հետ ա կապված, ինչքան ա տևում (նախապատրաստական ու հետվիրահատական փուլերն էլ հետը, հատկապես), ինչ նախապայմաններ, հրանավոր բարդություններ կան և այլն, դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք: Վիրահատության արժեքը, իմ իմանալով, 300 000 դրամ ա: Ինչ-որ բան ես մի երկու շաբաթ կաթացնում աչքիդ մեջ ու հետո գնում ես վիրահատությա՞ն: Բա հետո՞ երբ ես կարողանում արդեն լիարժեք տեսնել (ասում են՝ մի քանի օր տեսողությունդ մշուշոտ ա լինում):


Ես նոր հորիցս հարցրի, ասեց, որ իրենն էլ ա ՖՐԿ, որ, համեմատած Լազիկի հետ, մեկ-երկու օր կարող ես որոշակի ցավեր ունենալ, վերականգնման ժամանակն ա  ավելի երկար, գինը հենց էդքան ա, վիրահատությունից առաջ ընդամենը թեթևակի ստուգում են անում, մեծ համարի աստիգմատիզմի դեպքում հնարավոր ա չանել, նաև որոշակի էնդոկրին հիվանդությունների դեպքում կարող են չանել վիրահատություն. ցավազրկումը տեղային ա՝ հեղուկ են կաթացնում, ինքդ տեսնում ես ընթացքը, լազերի լույսը: Հնարավոր ա բավականին երկար ժամանակ մթության նկատմամբ ավելի զգայուն լինես, այսինքն՝ ավելի վատ տեսնես:

----------

Հայկօ (15.11.2009)

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ սրանք թուըլատրելի սահմաններն են, իրեն հարգող կլինիկան սրանից բարձր սահմաններում ուրիշ վիրահատություն են առաջարկում:
ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև
հեռատեսություն +3.0
կարճատեսություն -6.0
աստիգմատիզմ 3.0
ԼԱՍԻԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև
հեռատեսություն +6.0
կարճատեսություն -16.0
աստիգմատիզմ 6.0 
Թե չե Մալայանում կարողա ՖՐԿ-ով -15 ել անեն, Մոսկովյանի վրայի կլինիկայում ել հենց Մալայանի աղջիկնա աշխատում, իմիջայլոց սիգարետն ել բերանին, ինքս եմ տեսել: Պարզապես ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատվումա հենց ցանցաթաղանթը, որը բարակումա. Այսինքն բարձր դիոպտրիաների դեպքում ՖՐԿ չի կարելի:

----------


## Life

Քանի աչքից խոսեցինք հարցնեմ,ինչպես կարելի է անել որ կոմպի դեմը շատ նստելուց աչքերը <<չփչանան>>?

----------


## terev

> Քանի աչքից խոսեցինք հարցնեմ,ինչպես կարելի է անել որ կոմպի դեմը շատ նստելուց աչքերը <<չփչանան>>?


Աչքերդ փակի:  :Ok:

----------

Enigmatic (22.11.2009)

----------


## Life

> Աչքերդ փակի:


Լուրջ?? :Xeloq:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Amaru

> Ժողովուրդ սրանք թուըլատրելի սահմաններն են, իրեն հարգող կլինիկան սրանից բարձր սահմաններում ուրիշ վիրահատություն են առաջարկում:
> ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև
> հեռատեսություն +3.0
> կարճատեսություն -6.0
> աստիգմատիզմ 3.0
> ԼԱՍԻԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատում են մինչև
> հեռատեսություն +6.0
> կարճատեսություն -16.0
> աստիգմատիզմ 6.0 
> Թե չե Մալայանում կարողա ՖՐԿ-ով -15 ել անեն, Մոսկովյանի վրայի կլինիկայում ել հենց Մալայանի աղջիկնա աշխատում, իմիջայլոց սիգարետն ել բերանին, ինքս եմ տեսել: Պարզապես ՖՐԿ-ի դեպքում վիրահատվումա հենց ցանցաթաղանթը, որը բարակումա. Այսինքն բարձր դիոպտրիաների դեպքում ՖՐԿ չի կարելի:


 Իսկ էս սահմանները հավաստի՞ են, որտեղի՞ց եք իմացել:
 Սիգարետն ի՞նչ կապ ունի, աշխատելիս հոմ չի ծխում, մեզ ի՞նչ:  :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Քանի աչքից խոսեցինք հարցնեմ,ինչպես կարելի է անել որ կոմպի դեմը շատ նստելուց աչքերը <<չփչանան>>?


Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ուրեմն կարդա սա
http://www.cvz.ru/index.php?id=22

----------


## terev

> Իսկ էս սահմանները հավաստի՞ են, որտեղի՞ց եք իմացել:


Այստեղից
http://www.cvz.ru/index.php?id=7 և այլ կլինիկաների սայթերից:

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես Լեյսիկ եմ ուզում  :Sad:  էն էլ սարսափելի շատ ՜

----------


## terev

Փաստորեն թեման բացելիս իմ իմացած ինֆորմացիան մոտ 3 տարվա վաղեմություն ուներ:
Հիմա գրեմ թարմ ինֆորմացիա, մեկ ամսվա:
Նախ նշեմ, որ էլի անում են միայն ՖՐԿ վիրահատությունը, բայց արդեն 2 տարի է ինչ անում են ավելի կատարելագործված մեթոդով և/կամ տեխնոլոգիայով, որը թույլ է տալիս ավելի մեծ դիոպտրիաներ վիրահատել:
Վիրահատությունից առաջ պետք է անցնել դիագնոստիկա, որի արժեքն է 15000 դրամ: Նրանք ովքեր կրում են կոնտակտային լինզաներ, դիագնոստիկայից 3-4 օր առաջ պետք է հանեն դրանք: Այն տևում է 15-20 րոպե: 
Վիրահատությունները կատարվում են միայն ուրբաթ օրերին: Արժեքն է 300000 դրամ: Վիրահատությունը տևում է 20-25 րոպե, երկու աչքը միասին: Վիրահատության վերջում աչքերին դրվում են պաշտպանիչ կոնտակտային լինզաներ, որը հանում են երկուշաբթի օրը: Վիրահատությունից տուն վերադառնալուն պես, կարող եք հանել վիրակապերը և 1-2 ժամ հետո արդեն զգում եք տեսողության լավացումը: Վիրահատության ընթացքում և առաջին 2-3 օրը ոչ մի ցավ չի լինում, չհաշված լուսավախությունը:
Այ ցավերը սկսվում են երկուշաբթի օրը, երբ հանում են կոնտակտային լինզաները: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ տանելի ցավեր են և մի 2 օր հետո անցնում են:
Վերականգնման ընթացքը ինդիվիդուալ է, կախված հեռատեսությունից ու կարճատեսությունից և իհարկե դիոպտրիաներից:

Իսկ հիմա իմ խորհուրդը, խնդրանքը և եթե կուզեք պահանջը: Նրանք ովքեր ունեն տեսողության պրոբլեմ,  անպայման անհապաղ գնացեք և վիրահատվեք: Ձերբազատվեք բոլոր այն կոմպլեքսներից և անհարմարություններից, որոնք պատճառում են ակնոցներն ու լինզաները: Եվ վերջապես զգացեք Ձեզ որպես լիարժեք մարդ:  :Smile: 

Սիրով կպատասխանեմ բոլոր հարցերին:

Հ.Գ. Հիվանդանոցում հանդիպեցի մի ընտանիքի, որի երեք անդամները վիրահատվել էին: Գումարը վարկով էին վերցրել:

----------

_DEATH_ (14.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

terev ջան սենց մի հարց ունեմ, իսկ էտ վիրահատությունից հետո նորմալ տեսողություն ունեցող մարդկանցից ինչ որ բանով տարբերվում են քո աչքերը? Ասում են ինչոր գիշերը մթին ավտո քշել չի լինում, փայլում ա եսիմինչ...
Կամ էտ մի վիրահատությունով պրծնում ես, թե անընդհատ պտի հետևես, գնաս իրանց մոտ: Ամեն մեկը մի բան ա ասում, տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում որն ա ճիշտ:

----------


## terev

Ինչ վերաբերվում է փայլերին և ցոլքերին, ապա բոլոր կոնտակտային լինզա դնողներին այդ երևույթները ծանոթ են: Եվ որպես վաստակավոր լինզա կրող, ասեմ որ միայն առաջին 1-2 շաբաթն էր դժվար գիշերները մեքենա վարելիս: Հետո սովորեցի: Հիմա նորից կան, բայց ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց անցնում է: Ասում են 2-3 ամսում անցնում է, երբ որ ամբողջությամբ վերականգնվում է եղջերաթաղանթը:
Որպես կանոն մեկ վիրահատությունով բուժվում ես: Եթե արդյունքը 80-90 % էլ լինի, ինձ չի թվում, որ 10-20 % -ի համար որևէ մեկը նորից վիրահատվի: 
Իրենց մոտ կանչում են մեկ շաբաթից, 1-3-6-12 ամսից: Մեկել ասում են որ պետք է կարդաս, աչքերը մարզելու համար: Ես երկու շաբաթ գիրք ու ամսագիր կարդալուց հետո, անցա համակարգչի:  :Smile:

----------

_DEATH_ (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

terev ջան, ես մի քանի հոգուց լսեմ եմ, որ աչքի լազերային վիրահատության հետևանքով հնարավոր է լրիվ կուրություն, եղջերաթաղանթն է վնասվում… մի խոսքով, լավ բաներ չեմ լսել:
Ի՞նչ կասես, ինչքանո՞վ են հավաստի իմ լսածները /լավ կլիներ, որ հավաստի չլինեին  :Sad: /

----------


## terev

Վիրահատությունից առաջ ամբողջությամբ հետազոտում են, սկսած աչքի հատակից և վերջացրած եղջերաթաղանթով:
Հայաստանում անում են միայն ՖՐԿ վիրահատություն, որի ժամանակ եղջերաթաղանթի կենտրոնական մասը ամբողջությամբ հեռացնում են: Բայց այն մասամբ արդեն վերականգնվում է 2 օրից, իսկ ամողջությամբ 3-6 ամսում:
Մինչ վիրահատվելը կարդացել եմ հարյուրավոր մեկնաբանություններ (ռուսական ֆորումներում), բայց դեռ չեմ լսել, որ որևէ մեկի մոտ եղջերաթաղանթը չվերականգնվի:

----------

Ամպ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ, իսկ վիրահատությունից հետո աստիգմատիզմը բուժվում է՞ և կա՞ ինչ-որ տարիքային սահմանափակում:

----------


## terev

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ, իսկ վիրահատությունից հետո աստիգմատիզմը բուժվում է՞ և կա՞ ինչ-որ տարիքային սահմանափակում:


Աստիգմատիզմը ՖՐԿ-ով ուղղում են մինչև 3 դիոպտրիա, Լասիկով մինչև 6 դիոպտրիա:

Տարիքային սահմանափակումը 18-45 տարեկան: Լսել եմ դեպքեր, երբ 16 տարեկանին էլ են արել և 48-ին էլ:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Աստիգմատիզմը ՖՐԿ-ով ուղղում են մինչև 3 դիոպտրիա, Լասիկով մինչև 6 դիոպտրիա:
> 
> Տարիքային սահմանափակումը 18-45 տարեկան: Լսել եմ դեպքեր, երբ 16 տարեկանին էլ են արել և 48-ին էլ:


Պարզ է, շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ վիրահատություն անցած մարդու համար ծննդաբերելու կամ ծանրաձող բարձրացնելու հետ կապված ի՞նչ սահմանափակումներ կան:

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ վիրահատություն անցած մարդու համար ծննդաբերելու կամ ծանրաձող բարձրացնելու հետ կապված ի՞նչ սահմանափակումներ կան:


Իմ իմանալով այո: Անգամ վիրահատված մարդուն բանակ չեն տանում:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.10.2010)

----------


## terev

> Իմ իմանալով այո: Անգամ վիրահատված մարդուն բանակ չեն տանում:


Բա չլիներ: Կարելի էր ընդամենը 1000 դոլարով բանակից ազատվել:




> Իսկ վիրահատություն անցած մարդու համար ծննդաբերելու կամ ծանրաձող բարձրացնելու հետ կապված ի՞նչ սահմանափակումներ կան:


Իմ իմանալով, կարելի է արդեն 1 տարի հետո և ծննդաբերել, և սպորտով զբաղվել և բանակ գնալ:  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.10.2010)

----------


## Miran

Ժողովորդ ջան շատ լավ թեմա եք բացել, ես ունեմ կարճատեսություն ձախ -5.0 աջ -6.0 հլը էտի նորմալ ա , վերջին մի տարին սկսել ա մոտս մի հատ շատ անհետաքրքիր ու վատ բան ինչպես ախտորոշում են բժիշկները " ապակենման մարմնի պղտորումներ" նենց մի հատ հիմար պրոբլեմ ա ` աչ`իտ դեմով անընդհատ ինչ որ հիմար մարմիններ են լողում, քեզ թվումասկզբից ինչ որ ճանճ ա , հետո արդեն ջոկում ես որ էտի ճանճ չի. Ռուսերեն ու անգլերեն շատ սայթեր կան էս հիվանդությանը նվիրված բայց հայերեն ճիշտն ասած չի հանդիպել, վերջը կուզեյի իմանայի թե կան էլի մարդիկ սրանով տառապող եթե հա, գրեք զրուցենք տեսնենք ով ինչ ավել բան գիտի փոխանակենք:

----------


## Albus

Ես ներկա եմ եղել, երբ Մալայանի բժիշկներից մեկը (որը նաև անում էր աչքի լազերային վիրահատություն) իր պացիենտներից մեկին ասեց, որ Հայաստանում արժի անել, եթե մինչև 2-3դպտր-ա տեսողության վատացումը, մնացած դեպքերում Ռուսաստանում: Իմ մոտ էլ կա թեթև պռոբլեմ (1-ից ցածր), ու երբ հարցրի իսկ իմ աչքերն արժի՞ վիրահատել Հայաստանում, ասեց որ խորհուրդ կտար բոլորն էլ անեին Ռուսաստանում, ու Հայաստանի սարքը լավը չի:

----------

Lusina (20.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

-1 կամ -2 ի համար արժե՞ որ վիրահատության գնալ: Էդ էն դեպքում ա արդարացված, երբ համապատասխան ակնոցի կշիռը քիթը չի կարողանում պահել:

----------

Monk (11.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> -1 կամ -2 ի համար արժե՞ որ վիրահատության գնալ: Էդ էն դեպքում ա արդարացված, երբ համապատասխան ակնոցի կշիռը քիթը չի կարողանում պահել:


Իսկ լինզա փորձել չե՞ս ուզում: :Think:  (չնայած ես ավելի շուտ վիրահատության կգնամ, քան լինզա կդնեմ :Jpit: )
 Վիրահատությունն էլ լսել եմ (չնայած չեմ հավատում) որ կարող է շատ ավելի լուրջ հետևանքներ թողնել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> -1 կամ -2 ի համար արժե՞ որ վիրահատության գնալ: Էդ էն դեպքում ա արդարացված, երբ համապատասխան ակնոցի կշիռը քիթը չի կարողանում պահել:


Չարժի, սովորաբար ավելի բարձր աստիճանների ժամանակ են վիրահատություն անում:



> Իսկ լինզա փորձել չե՞ս ուզում: (չնայած ես ավելի շուտ վիրահատության կգնամ, քան լինզա կդնեմ)
>  Վիրահատությունն էլ լսել եմ (չնայած չեմ հավատում) որ կարող է շատ ավելի լուրջ հետևանքներ թողնել:


Կարճատեսության ցածր աստիճանների դեպքում էդքան էլ ցանկալի չէ լինզա դնելը  :Smile:

----------

Monk (25.02.2011), Ավետիք (15.04.2011)

----------


## Ամպ

> -1 կամ -2 ի համար արժե՞ որ վիրահատության գնալ: Էդ էն դեպքում ա արդարացված, երբ համապատասխան ակնոցի կշիռը քիթը չի կարողանում պահել:


Եթե ինձ մոտ էլ -1 կամ -2 կարճատեսություն լիներ, ես հաստատ վիրահատության չէի գնա: Փորձի՛ր առավել թեթև շրջանակներով և խտեցված ապակիներով ակնոց: Առանց շրջանակների ակնոցները թեթև են թվում, բայց իրականում պոչերը չեն կարողանում բարձր պահել իրենց ամրացված ապակիները և ակնոցը կախվում է քթի վրա ու ցավեցնում: 
Եվ հետո, -2-ի դեպքում երբեմն էլ կարելի է ակնոցները հանել, աչքերը և քիթը հանգստացնել:
Այնպես որ, վիրահատության մասին կարելի է չմտածել:

----------

Monk (11.04.2011), VisTolog (23.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինձ իմ ակնոցը լրիվ բավարարում է, -1 է, օրվա մեջ 30 րոպեից 2 ժամ եմ կրում: Հաճախ ակնոցս տուփից ամիսներով չեմ էլ հանում:  :Smile:  Ավելի հակված եմ աչքերի վարժություններով ու աչքերին հետևելով տեսողությունս ուղղել, քան վիրահատությամբ: Ինձ համար չեմ անհանգստանում:  :Smile:

----------

ArmSOAD (11.04.2011), Ավետիք (15.04.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

Վայ ժողովուրդ, ինչ վիրահատություն է՞: Էն էլ -2ի դեպքում: Մեղկ են ձեր աչքերը: Ես որ -6 եմ, չեմ գնա այդ գայլին: Հատկապես աղջիկների համար հեչ պետք չի եղջրաթաղանթը տաշել: Եթե -2 է ձերդիոպտրան, ավելի լավ է հաճախ վարժություններ արեք, քիչ նստեք էկրանի առաջ, ու առհասարակ քիչ դրեք ակնոցը: Դրեք միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, քանի որ անընդհատ կրելուց կարճատեսությունը գնալով ավելանում է: Իսկ ինչ-որ ժամանակ չկրելուց տեսողությունը միայն կլավանա: Իմ անձնական 21 տարվա փորձից եմ ասում: Վերջերս ել 5 օր առանց ակնոց եի մնացել (նստել էի խեղճի վրա  :Blush: ) ու 0.5-ով լավացել էր:
Մեկ էլ մի ժամանակ թիվ 2 պոլիկլինիկայում հատուկ կաբինետ կար, որտեղ համակարգչային ծրագրով տեսողության ուղղում էին առաջարկում: Մի կուրս գնացի 10%-անոց տեսողությունս 20% դառավ 1 շաբաթում: Բայց թարսի պես, երբ 3 աամիս հետո գնացի հաջորդ կուրսին, պարզվեց այդ կաբինետը էլ չկա  :Sad:  Էնտեղ ցածր կարճատեսությամբ մարդիկ մի կուրսով լրիվ բուժվում էին... Կարո՞ղ ա լսած լինեք թե ուրիշ որտեղ նման բան կա:

----------

VisTolog (11.04.2011), Ավետիք (15.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Մեկ էլ մի ժամանակ թիվ 2 պոլիկլինիկայում հատուկ կաբինետ կար, որտեղ համակարգչային ծրագրով տեսողության ուղղում էին առաջարկում: Մի կուրս գնացի 10%-անոց տեսողությունս 20% դառավ 1 շաբաթում: Բայց թարսի պես, երբ 3 աամիս հետո գնացի հաջորդ կուրսին, պարզվեց այդ կաբինետը էլ չկա  Էնտեղ ցածր կարճատեսությամբ մարդիկ մի կուրսով լրիվ բուժվում էին... *Կարո՞ղ ա լսած լինեք թե ուրիշ որտեղ նման բան կա:*


Կա Աբովյան փողոցի վրա 1-ին Մանկական հիվանդանոցից մի քիչ ցած, իմ տղան այնտեղ բուժվում է: Բայց կարծեմ այդ համակարգչային ծրագիրը միայն փոքրերի՝ մինչև 18 տարեկանների, համար է: Եթե կարող եք, հետաքրքրվեք, հնարավոր է մեծերի էլ կա, չգիտեմ: Իմ տղան 10 տարեկան է, ասեմ, որ բավականին օգնել է այդ ծրագրով բուժումը: Մոտ մեկ ու կես տարում, իր բոյովանալու հետ մեկտեղ, աչքերը չեն վատացել: Բայց մտածում եմ, որ աչքի վարժություններն ավելի լավ արդյունք են տալիս, տղաս դրանք էլ է անում: Բայց ես էլ դեմ եմ թե՛ լինզաներին, թե՛ առավել վիրահատությանը: Ասում են երաշխավորում են առնվազն երեք տարի, որից հետո կարող է ավելի վատ լինել: Մանավանդ, եթե ծանրություններ ես վարցնում, ասենք *ծանրամարտիկներին*  :Sad: …

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Կա Աբովյան փողոցի վրա 1-ին Մանկական հիվանդանոցից մի քիչ ցած, իմ տղան այնտեղ բուժվում է: Բայց կարծեմ այդ համակարգչային ծրագիրը միայն փոքրերի՝ մինչև 18 տարեկանների, համար է: Եթե կարող եք, հետաքրքրվեք, հնարավոր է մեծերի էլ կա, չգիտեմ: Իմ տղան 10 տարեկան է, ասեմ, որ բավականին օգնել է այդ ծրագրով բուժումը: Մոտ մեկ ու կես տարում, իր բոյովանալու հետ մեկտեղ, աչքերը չեն վատացել: Բայց մտածում եմ, որ աչքի վարժություններն ավելի լավ արդյունք են տալիս, տղաս դրանք էլ է անում: Բայց ես էլ դեմ եմ թե՛ լինզաներին, թե՛ առավել վիրահատությանը: Ասում են երաշխավորում են առնվազն երեք տարի, որից հետո կարող է ավելի վատ լինել: Մանավանդ, եթե ծանրություններ ես վարցնում, ասենք *ծանրամարտիկներին* …


Շնորհակալություն, կփորձեմ հետաքրքրվել:
Հա, կամայական ուժեղ ֆիզիկական լարվածության դեպքում վիրահատված աչքի տեսողությունը շատ վատանում է:

----------

